# wolf snake



## crackers (Feb 18, 2006)

if you are ever overseas check out a pet store or two
its a herp lovers paradise
:mrgreen:


----------



## instar (Feb 18, 2006)

Cool Snake, is it a constrictor, colubrid, or elapid? ...other?


----------



## Livewire (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, thats an awesome looking snake. Any idea how big they get?


----------



## krusty (Feb 18, 2006)

that is one nice looking snake


----------



## krusty (Feb 18, 2006)

did you get any pics of some big pythons.if so would love to see some.


----------



## redline (Feb 18, 2006)

hey dude ur a lucky guy for being there


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 18, 2006)

crackers said:


> if you are ever overseas check out a pet store or two
> its a herp lovers paradise



This statement makes me cringe.


----------



## Kikkers_mum (Feb 18, 2006)

There certainly are some unusual animals to be purchased from pet shops OS. I have no problems with this if trading in these animals is as tightly regulated as it is (and SHOULD be) here in Aus. Somehow I have a feeling that this isn't the case  

Some unusual lizards I found pics of on an overseas herp website available for purchase. Does anyone know what these guys are?


----------



## crackers (Feb 18, 2006)

Wrasse said:


> crackers said:
> 
> 
> > if you are ever overseas check out a pet store or two
> ...



obviously nothing beats aussie our critters but its still great to see whats out there

i would give you an answer Livewire and instar but the owners couldnt understand a thing i was saying ( and vice versa )

more pics..... dont know what they where but i think the word "keeled" was mentioned


----------



## crackers (Feb 18, 2006)

krusty said:


> did you get any pics of some big pythons.if so would love to see some.



some big guys but the best ive seen was this fella from steve urwins zoo
you can buy grain for the goats that live in a nearby enclosure but i suspect you are just feeding up the snake food :wink:


----------



## Reptilia (Feb 18, 2006)

Kikkers_mum the top pic is a Helmeted Iguana (Corytphanes cristatus) S.Mexico to N. South America and the bottom pic is a green/blue or plumed basilisk (Basilicus plumifrons) Central America. Their both around $35 US.


----------



## Kikkers_mum (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for that 

They're so pretty!


----------



## yommy (Feb 18, 2006)

your crazy crackers 
then again you would pick anything up....
which country mate?


----------



## olivehydra (Feb 18, 2006)

Wrasse said:


> crackers said:
> 
> 
> > if you are ever overseas check out a pet store or two
> ...



Surely your not suggesting that looking for wild herps would be a better use of one's time? :wink:


----------



## dobermanmick (Feb 18, 2006)

Good onya mate I never thought of doing that !


----------



## newtosnakes (Feb 18, 2006)

kikkers_mum: that 2nd pic is a dinosaur that has escaped from jurassic park.......


----------



## Dicco (Feb 18, 2006)

Wrasse said:


> crackers said:
> 
> 
> > if you are ever overseas check out a pet store or two
> ...


I agree with Wrasse here, Pet shops are more of a herp hell than haven in most cases...


----------



## instar (Feb 18, 2006)

Some cleverbum please tell what is the damn wolf snake? atleast its real name so I can find out myself? Anyone know?


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 18, 2006)

2nd instar ?


----------



## crackers (Feb 19, 2006)

*which country*



yommy said:


> your crazy crackers
> then again you would pick anything up....
> which country mate?



some place in the middle of pennang yommy
cant give an exact location ....wasnt real sure where i was


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 19, 2006)

Dicco said:


> Wrasse said:
> 
> 
> > crackers said:
> ...



Nice to see all pet shops being tarred with the same brush!!, there are good shops out there, its called using you common sence before you buy something.......Nothing wrong with petshops, tree huggers do more damage!


----------



## crackers (Feb 19, 2006)

too right moreliaman
im sure most of the herp freaks out there head straight to the reptile enclosure
if they are visiting a zoo etc 
i wasnt even buying :? :? 

here's a pic of one of your 10 million incects


----------



## yommy (Feb 23, 2006)

Is that australian or where you on one of those seedy trips to thailand?


----------



## crackers (Feb 24, 2006)

no thats a foreign job mate
the biggest ive found here was about thumb length


----------



## instar (Feb 24, 2006)

Im nothing if not tenacious, I wanna know what the damn wolf snake is!!
Crackers does this mean you freehandled a snake on the say so of a shifty foreign petshop owner, not knowing if its colubrid , elapid or harmless?

c'mon, you must have asked?


----------



## zulu (Feb 24, 2006)

*re wolf*

Few species of wolf snakes in asia and africa instar,i found one at the back of a house in southern leyte phillipines once and looked them up in a reptile atlas when i got home.The one i found was lycodon aulicus they are a sub family of the colubridae mostly nocturnal but also diurnal feeing on small frogs and lizards.They grow to about 80 cm so it says,the one i found was active on the ground and hid in loose soil,the teeth are quite long hense the name and the atlas says they are not venomous.I took a look in the mouth at the teeth which are pronounced for grasping lizards etc instar,i was taking no chances cause i didnt no if it was venomous or not.Could of been another subspecies or species even,ive seen snakes in leyte preserved that are a biologists dream,many reptiles there would be unnamed due to its isolation.


----------



## SLACkra (Feb 24, 2006)

>



thats a basalisk. there were a couple in the mini amazon jungle at the vancouver aquarium when i used to volunteer their. facinating lizards.

andrew


----------



## Retic (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree Moreliaman, I have seen petshops that certainly shouldn't be selling reptiles but I wont name names and I have seen others that seem fine. You and I both know a few of the same people in the UK with shops or at least businesses and their animals and conditions are great. If the people in the shop know what they are doing it is no different to you or I selling reptiles from home.


----------



## Retic (Feb 24, 2006)

I love the Basilsk by the way, one of my all time favourite lizards.


----------



## yommy (Feb 24, 2006)

> Im nothing if not tenacious, I wanna know what the damn wolf snake is!!
> Crackers does this mean you freehandled a snake on the say so of a shifty foreign petshop owner, not knowing if its colubrid , elapid or harmless?



Instar you obviously don't know crackers he'll free handling anything especially if it's a herp. 
You should try fishing with him in croc infested waters  Good bloke. Loves his herps too.


----------



## SLACkra (Feb 24, 2006)

mmm its not just reptile shops outside aus, petstore nearby had a couple eastern long neck turtles, the water level was like 2cm lower than their shelf to get out of the water and dry off. 

andrew


----------



## crackers (Feb 24, 2006)

yommy said:


> > Im nothing if not tenacious, I wanna know what the damn wolf snake is!!
> > Crackers does this mean you freehandled a snake on the say so of a shifty foreign petshop owner, not knowing if its colubrid , elapid or harmless?
> 
> 
> ...



cheers yommy your too kind mate
yea instar i honestly didnt know....comunication was pretty hard ,but the owner seemed to have no probs handling the snake so i wasnt to worried. :wink: 
im just glad you finnaly got some info back from zulu as ive tryed to find some and came 
up dry


----------

